# Zombie



## Sea (Mar 6, 2012)

Zombie


                Oh zombie that I love,
                where have you gone,
                lost in a world, 
among many just as you,
               your heart has turned to goo,
                who had bit you?


----------



## JRBurgher (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice.  Was it the zombie the main character was in love with?

I could be wrong, but the change in tone for the last two lines almost makes me want to separate those into their own stanza.

That being said, I really like this.


----------



## Sea (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes and thank you.


----------



## Firebird (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Sea,

I really liked this. The idea works really well. 

Thanks for a good little read.

Love,

Firebird


----------



## Elements (Jul 13, 2012)

Short and fun to read lol.
It's a pretty interesting concept when one considers your average zombie apocalypse setting.
Many zombies out there but only one for me ;~;


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jul 30, 2012)

I could read zombie poetry all day. Love it!


----------



## LaughinJim (Aug 2, 2012)

We may be able to love zombie poetry, but are zombies capable of poetry or love?

Zombie poetry is like an economic text book. It may put you to sleep -- forever.


----------



## Sea (Aug 12, 2012)

I find economic text books to be very interesting.


----------

